# Radio delete / gauge panel / VW MK4 Golf - looking for ideas



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I left the radio in the car because my wife wanted the stereo bumpin' to calm her during a run. Personally, the only sounds I want is engine, tire, and those little "what do I have to tighten?" noises during the race. Anyway, the car has been too much for her for quite some time, so I am taking out the wife-friendly bits to reduce the weight a little.

That means no radio, CD changer, speakers, and all the associated wires.

My issue is the stop where the radio is located. I really do not need any more gauges in the center... the important gauges (EGT and AF) are on the steering column and I have a warning light on the oil pressure in the center. The three gauges in the center (oil pressure, boost, and fuel pressure) are not something I monitor all the time.

My point.... looking for ideas from those of you who have removed the radio for a gauge panel/switches to effectively cover the radio hole and/or the entire section to include the radio hole and where I currently have gauges.

I found some images online, but I am not quite sure how they mounted the panel.

Thank you
Steve


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

My wife isnt a big fan of riding in mine either. Went able to go a whole year with out a passenger seat because of it :laugh:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I like how. The biggest question I have is what did you attach the panel to on the dash.


----------



## fordtek1 (Sep 18, 2016)

it would be easy to add dzus fastener brackets and use dzus fasteners to attach the panel in place.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

fordtek1 said:


> it would be easy to add dzus fastener brackets and use dzus fasteners to attach the panel in place.


Interesting idea.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Just buy a carbon fiber plate, then go to town on what you want to add. You can cut it with a dremel.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-carbon-fiber-sheets/=14uqa3b


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Right now I am in the process of removing all the non-essential stock wiring from the car (I have standalone ECU). That should take a few weeks. Unbelievable the number of wires that are not needed and the car still runs.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

That VW is not even close when it comes to wires as opposed to newer cars and especially high end ones. When I thin out harnesses, it's not uncommon to pull 60-80 lbs of wire out of the harness.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Still working on the wires. Windshield and dash have been out for a few weeks.... 3 out of four doors are complete. 

Looking at removing steering wheel lock while I am it. Internet searching isn't the best for this. I see how to remove the lock cylinder, but I want to use the ignition switch as normal without the steering wheel locking.

:banghead:


----------

